# liver used to regulate blood sugar



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 18, 2009)

this is quite interesting:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...after-liver-used-to-regulate-blood-sugar.html


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2009)

Very interesting, thank you for posting it. Not sure if I feel 'forced to inject' or adhere to a 'special diet' - sounds a bit overdramatic, but the possibilities sound good. Now let's hope they can do something about the necessary virus involved that kills humans!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 19, 2009)

aww your welcome 

you can only hope lol


----------

